# Brandon Sanderson and Pat Rothfuss



## myrddin173 (Sep 5, 2011)

I stumbled upon this article when I was looking to see when Wise Man's Fear would be out in paperback and i though some of you might be interested.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 5, 2011)

That's interesting. I just watched, on youtube, about 20 videos of a lecture Brandon did on Fantasy writing. It was amazing. I like Patrick's personality. He seems like a nice guy. Unfortunately I haven't yet read any of their works...


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 5, 2011)

These two names will be the heavy hitters in fantasy for the foreseeable future.  Sanderson is not only prolific, but his writing is top notch and inventive.  He has that big Stormlight Archive 10 book series planned out and I think it will be talked about like the Wheel of Time or A Song of Ice and Fire in the future.  Although Rothfuss has only put out two books, they are better than what most people have put out in a lifetime.  It's good to see that fantasy is in good hands for the future.


----------



## LadyPamela (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for bringing that article over for us! Two of my favorite authors, definitely on the rise in the fantasy genre.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't say I'm big on Sanderson - though he's certainly still better than a lot of what's out there, at least in terms of his writing ability - but Rothfuss is honestly my favourite author from the last couple of decades to be writing mainstream fantasy. I'll reserve the title of "one of my favourite authors" until he's got a second series out, but the books he has out are excellent. Always nice to read/see discussions between authors.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 12, 2011)

Sanderson is great.  I've read all but his latest book, and I love the various magic systems he has come up with.  They were also well written and I liked them quite a bit.  Rothfuss, on the other hand, is probably the best storyteller I've come across in a decade.  His book is a prime example of how great writing succeeds, even when it's longer than most authors would be allowed.


----------

